# How do you guys work?



## VIsland_85 (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi everyone. I was just wondering how you guys manage to have a job. I'm almost 18, and haven't had a job since my ibs-d started. I have been kicked out of classes in high school for not being there enough, and I find that I can only go out for a couple of hours before I have another attack. And when I have an attack, it doesn't just last for half an hour, we're talking hours. And I'm really worried because I have to pay for college in the fall, but I am so scared about getting a job! Can you guys please tell me how you're handling it?ThanksIsland girl


----------



## Mercedes . (Apr 4, 2003)

Hi,Im a nursery nurse but work as a nanny for a baby with lots of medical special needs, usually its fine and i work ten hour days without to much problem (My main problem is abdominal pain) but i have been off work for over a month. Hoping to go back to work soon, but i have got a great boss who is really understanding, and i happy for me to go back when im ready, I think it would be more difficult if my boss wasn't so great about it. Just make sure you are happy with the job you decide on and im sure it will be alright in the end


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi there, I work in a clothes shop for both the clothes side and the shoe department. i have been off for over 2 months with a sick note from my doctor and reseigned this wk because i am still finding ways to deal with this myself and couldnt see myself going back. i didnt get any sick pay either because i apparently hadnt earnt enough!!im at uni and have a student loan which doesnt cover anything because ive got my own flat and loads of bills. i am going to try and get a job at the start of june - call centre work in small shifts of 4 hrs at a time (i hope and pray i get it!!). im on new medication so i just hope its all sorted and under control by the time i get this job because otherwise i am literally up the creek without a paddle!home jobs r usually slave labour too and always have a million catches otherwise i'd do one!!


----------



## infinity5480 (May 4, 2003)

it may sound strange, but i manage to work 8 hour days without any problem. if i feel my ibs in the morning i just take pepto. that seems to make me ok until the end of the day. of course i don't eat much at work for fear of an attack. so i'm starved by the time i get home, i eat, then i get cramps. so i can almost control when the ibs will come.


----------



## betagirl (Oct 12, 2002)

I work an 8 hour day (minimum) every day. I've only recently missed work due to the crohn's because I had a 102 fever for a few days. Most days it runs around 100 so I can function. If I'm having the runs, I usually go in when I know I can make the commute







Although there have been days that I really had to "concentrate" to get to work. I have an understanding employer, which makes a huge difference. So if I'm late cuz I'm in the pooper in the a.m., it's not a big deal. I work in IT, so I have a lot of flexibility. It is illegal by the way, for an employer to "discriminate" against you because you're sick. They can't fire you for having IBS or anything else. At least with crohn's/IBD you're protected by the ADA. Not sure about IBS, but I'd hope so!


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I bought a tens machine. Couldn't work without it.


----------



## thatgrrl72 (Jan 30, 2001)

I work in a quiet office where I can leave my desk and go to the bathroom if needed. My boss knows about my condition and has been very understanding. Plus my IBS isn't not as bad as it was when I first got sick and had to quit working for a month. I used to work in retail, and it was difficult to get off the sales floor and embarrassing to hog and stink up the one bathroom in the stock room. If you can, try to find a job that is quieter and more low-key. The lower stress will help your IBS, especially if you're working and going to school like I did for the last 3 years.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

whats a tens machine jamie?


----------



## Mercedes . (Apr 4, 2003)

vicky - im pretty sure tens is a form of pain relief - if it is what im thinking about then its meant to be very good a lot of people use them in childbirth and when i worked in maternity everyone who used it said they were great!!


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

I know how you feel, I get afraid of being sick while being out. But,My job is better about that,I teach violin and Clarinet( no students at the moment actually ) but I get to choose the times when I teach.. so I'm my own boss. But maybe you shouldn't get a job just yet until you think you're ready. Because going to college and having a job is/can be very stressful. Good luck! And I hope you get better


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

bang on Mercedes.A tens machine or the one i got is a little machine which sends electric magnetic impulses (almost like an electric shock) to my stomach. it keeps my stomach moving. They can be quite expensive especially getting hold of the accessories but it helps me more than anything else i have found. It all depends I would suggest what your stomach complaint is like. i think you can buy them from tens.co.uk. That should tell u more about them.I hope this helpsjamie


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi thanks for that info. im not going to get a job until i'm better. although, money worries mean i need a job really by july if i dont want to get into bad debt! although the bank probably won't even extend my over draft so fat chance of that happening, even if i could.


----------



## NB_Paramedic (May 17, 2003)

Hi,I work 12 hour shifts, and I used to have a lot of problems, but the med the docs put me on are working good. I still have to find time for the bathroom, but I'm in there much less, and when I am it is usually only once and than I'm done. AND NO CRAMPS! So I find I can actually work my hectic schedule out in the field and do my job treating other peoples medical problems instead of worrying about my own


----------

